

Craigslist adds map feature - z0a
http://agbeat.com/social-media/craigslist-map-feature-finally-added-welcome-to-2005-craigslist/

======
Benferhat
See also:

[0] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4995060>

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5011974>

------
melvinmt
I'm quite sure I'm using the map feature on craigslist for more than 3 months
now..

